# Gloves



## YoungTreeGuy (May 11, 2009)

What's your oppion on wearing gloves while climbing... Good to keep hands safe , bad for slipping?


----------



## outofmytree (May 11, 2009)

I wear cheap rubber faced cotton gloves with the fingers tips cut off. They make you stick to the rope like spiderman. 

I have tried ironclads and a 2 or 3 other "top end"gloves and they are good for a few days then need washing and after they are washed they just plain suck. My cheapies on the other hand, have a stench that will outlast religion but they are still going strong after 6 months of abuse.


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (May 11, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> I wear cheap rubber faced cotton gloves with the fingers tips cut off. They make you stick to the rope like spiderman.
> 
> I have tried ironclads and a 2 or 3 other "top end"gloves and they are good for a few days then need washing and after they are washed they just plain suck. My cheapies on the other hand, have a stench that will outlast religion but they are still going strong after 6 months of abuse.



I like cheap cotton gloves. They breath in hot weather and usually can pick up a huge pack of them for like $5. I tried the rubber ones when they sent a free sample out but in cold weather they made my hands cold, and hot weather I'd sweat to much... Great for sticking to everything tho. I guess could put some warm gloves under them to keep warmer. ^^ Can't beat the heat tho.

So I guess what I'm getting is it's ok to wear gloves? Got into a discuss about what we were doing this winter with my employees... I said cutting trees of course! ~ 

But course my old man always got soem smart ass comment to anything I got to say! -.-

More oppions plz


----------



## Rftreeman (May 11, 2009)

I never wore gloves until I was up and tied in and then they were the one piece leather roping style or lineman's gloves with brown cotton gloves inside for warmth, summer time I never wore any.


----------



## ozzy42 (May 11, 2009)

I always try to keep a few pairs of cheapies in the truck for sticky and sappy stuff,but they are for groundies,,,,,,,,,,I want to feel the tree,and the rope when I'm aloft.


----------



## Norwayclimber (May 11, 2009)

Thin leather gloves when taking trees down, or little climbing on the rope. Rubbergripped gloves when theres lots of climbing on the rope.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 11, 2009)

Norwayclimber said:


> Thin leather gloves when taking trees down, or little climbing on the rope. Rubbergripped gloves when theres lots of climbing on the rope.



Rubber help out for getting good grip on slick rope?


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (May 11, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I always try to keep a few pairs of cheapies in the truck for sticky and sappy stuff,but they are for groundies,,,,,,,,,,I want to feel the tree,and the rope when I'm aloft.



I feel safer bare handing it but every night I come how I got some minor cut that pokes and prouds till it heals a little bit. Good proxide bath and they feel a bit better but if I can avoide it I like too. 

I guess gloves are good based on the situation at hand. Ha got it?


----------



## canopyboy (May 11, 2009)

I like to climb with mechanics gloves, they give a good feel but still a bit of protection. Especially useful when descending. That said, once I'm up in the tree I usually take them off and stuff them in a gear pouch in order to work the saw or change my tie-in.


----------



## tree md (May 11, 2009)

I wear them sometimes on the ground. They are nice to have when you need to do something like pull a rope through a tree with a throwline or in the Winter when it's cold. I like to feel the tree and the rope as someone else has mentioned. I use my hands a lot and will even hand jam in crotches sometimes like rock climbers will do (never seen a good rock climber climb in gloves). 

However, I just went to climbing with a VT on an 8mm eye to eye prussic that does not cover the running end of the rope as well as a regular split tail or traditional setup and can burn your hand. *Therefore I am thinking about buying a fingerless Michael Jackson glove to descend with...*


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (May 11, 2009)

tree md said:


> I wear them sometimes on the ground. They are nice to have when you need to do something like pull a rope through a tree with a throwline or in the Winter when it's cold. I like to feel the tree and the rope as someone else has mentioned. I use my hands a lot and will even hand jam in crotches sometimes like rock climbers will do (never seen a good rock climber climb in gloves).
> 
> However, I just went to climbing with a VT on an 8mm eye to eye prussic that does not cover the running end of the rope as well as a regular split tail or traditional setup and can burn your hand. *Therefore I am thinking about buying a fingerless Michael Jackson glove to descend with...*



Now that you mentioned it I use to have these football fingerless gloves that worked great. There was a plastic coating on the back side that deflected alot of small crap and i could use the ropes like there was no glove. If i remeber right they breathed pretty good.  <-- thats how I feel right now for not thinking of them sooner ... more like a kick to the teeth


----------



## tree md (May 11, 2009)

tree md said:


> I wear them sometimes on the ground. They are nice to have when you need to do something like pull a rope through a tree with a throwline or in the Winter when it's cold. I like to feel the tree and the rope as someone else has mentioned. I use my hands a lot and will even hand jam in crotches sometimes like rock climbers will do (never seen a good rock climber climb in gloves).
> 
> However, I just went to climbing with a VT on an 8mm eye to eye prussic that does not cover the running end of the rope as well as a regular split tail or traditional setup and can burn your hand. *Therefore I am thinking about buying a fingerless Michael Jackson glove to descend with...*



Oh yeah, Forgot to add that someone needs to que up _Billy Jean_.


----------



## Ghillie (May 11, 2009)

tree md said:


> Oh yeah, Forgot to add that someone needs to que up _Billy Jean_.



Here you go (it won't imbed)

As far as gloves, I just started wearing a technora glove made by Ansell. They have latex on the palms and have great dexterity. I don't even notice they are on, I can answer text messages on my phone with them on and they are supposed to last 4 times longer than leather (I haven't had them long enough to know)


----------



## outofmytree (May 12, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Rubber help out for getting good grip on slick rope?



Sure does. If you are using clean rope it can be tough to get a decent grip and I dislike wrapping rope around my hand as I have seen other climbers do. Cheap cotton gloves with a rubber or latex face and the fingers cut off are my personal favourites.

Plus you look much cooler when moonwalking... I mean branch walking.


----------



## squad143 (May 12, 2009)

I always wear a leather gloves unless its raining, then I switch to the cotton ones with the rubber. When I started working with ropes I became used to wearing gloves and now it is second nature. Not any leather glove will work. I like a fairly tight fitting glove (takes about a day to break in). Can't stand a loose glove.


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (May 13, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> Here you go (it won't imbed)
> 
> As far as gloves, I just started wearing a technora glove made by Ansell. They have latex on the palms and have great dexterity. I don't even notice they are on, I can answer text messages on my phone with them on and they are supposed to last 4 times longer than leather (I haven't had them long enough to know)



You bring your phone in the tree? If I did that I'd spend most my day on the phone and not getting anything done. "JUST TAKE A :censored: MESSAGE!" is what I want to yell my seceratary.... Them some good gloves if you can text in them. opcorn:


----------



## mic687 (May 13, 2009)

I always wear the rubber palm gloves the only problem I have had is sometines the rubber palm gets cought in the froction hitch when decending. The grip on those things is amazing tohugh.


----------



## jar1zx (May 16, 2009)

i never climbed with them on.


----------



## capetrees (May 16, 2009)

No gloves ever for me. Nothing beats the actual feel of the hands on approach. Only time maybe is if I'm feeding heavy thorned branches or brush through the chipper and then they are real loose in case they get caught on something.


----------



## Ghillie (May 16, 2009)

YoungTreeGuy said:


> You bring your phone in the tree? If I did that I'd spend most my day on the phone and not getting anything done. "JUST TAKE A :censored: MESSAGE!" is what I want to yell my seceratary.... Them some good gloves if you can text in them. opcorn:




I only stop working if I am expecting an important phone call, the rest wait for a lull in the action.

So far I've ran the gloves through the washing machine twice after muddy days and the are still going strong.

I've always worn leather gloves when working with ropes (or chainsaws) but take them off when I need to do finer tasks. I usually go through a pair of leather in less then a month, the fingertips and palms wear through quickly from abrasion.

These technora ones (same stuff beeline and icetail are made from) are like a second skin, you can feel the texture of just about everything you touch.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 16, 2009)

no gloves for climbing unless its super cold out then i go with the cheap cotton with the little rubber grips on the palms and fingers. 

Ill wear them on the ground doing sappy trees, thorny trees, or brush piles.lol funny ill wear gloves and a tank top to do spruce. I just dont like getting stabbed in the finger tip if it wasnt for that i probbaly wouldnt wear em, and i never washed gloves either no gloves last that long???? Who cares if they smell do you febreeze the inside of your boots too, actully my gloves wouldnt even come clean i dont know what you guys arnt doing to get dirty


----------



## Bermie (May 17, 2009)

I wear gloves for climbing, Haarken sailing gloves with the thumb and forefinger tips cut out (they come like that) have a grippy palm but you get the 'feel' with the thumb and forefinger.
Lately I got hold of the tight fitting tech gloves with the latex palms, not the heavy ones, these are real close fitting, I like them a lot, not hot!

I do a lot of work with my Silky, and my left thumb and forefinger quite often get in the line of fire, a pair of gloves is sufficient to avoid bloodshed! Also protection from the rough bark species of trees.

Leather gloves for groundwork.


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (May 19, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> I only stop working if I am expecting an important phone call, the rest wait for a lull in the action.
> 
> So far I've ran the gloves through the washing machine twice after muddy days and the are still going strong.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I usually use gloves when it's really hard bark trees. Saves on my hands. Stick them in my back pocket when I'm tieing something off. Been bare handing it lately. It's getting warmer.:agree2:


----------



## iliketrees (May 19, 2009)

*model?*



Ghillie said:


> Here you go (it won't imbed)
> 
> As far as gloves, I just started wearing a technora glove made by Ansell. They have latex on the palms and have great dexterity. I don't even notice they are on, I can answer text messages on my phone with them on and they are supposed to last 4 times longer than leather (I haven't had them long enough to know)



do you know the model of the particular glove? i went to the ansell site and searched for technora and didn't find anything. they have tons of different gloves, hard to find the ones you have.......

they sound like something id love to try though. i use the cheapie latex palm gloves, would love something that lasts longer and has better dexterity.


Thanks!


----------



## tree md (May 19, 2009)

I bought a pair today that is made totally out of bamboo. Roc gloves or something like that. Latex palms and fingers and totally breathable back. Great for Summer!!!


----------



## dbotos (May 19, 2009)

tree md said:


> *Therefore I am thinking about buying a fingerless Michael Jackson glove to descend with...*



Sha mo neh!

(quick and dirty photoshop job) (don't you just love it when the king of pop swings in from another tree to help you out?)

P.S. I've been wearing an old pair of dirt bike gloves and no that's not me in the pic - just a random one from google image search.


----------



## tree md (May 19, 2009)

dbotos said:


> Sha mo neh!
> 
> (quick and dirty photoshop job) (don't you just love it when the king of pop swings in from another tree to help you out?)
> 
> P.S. I've been wearing an old pair of dirt bike gloves and no that's not me in the pic - just a random one from google image search.



LMAO! :rockn:


----------



## Ghillie (May 19, 2009)

*I was wrong on technora*



iliketrees said:


> do you know the model of the particular glove? i went to the ansell site and searched for technora and didn't find anything. they have tons of different gloves, hard to find the ones you have.......
> 
> they sound like something id love to try though. i use the cheapie latex palm gloves, would love something that lasts longer and has better dexterity.
> 
> ...



I couldn't figure out why I couldn't find them for you untill I found out they are actually made with Dyneema.

11-627 is the number model? is Hi Flex.

More info from Ansell's site.


----------



## Ghillie (May 19, 2009)

tree md said:


> I bought a pair today that is made totally out of bamboo. Roc gloves or something like that. Latex palms and fingers and totally breathable back. Great for Summer!!!



Thanks for the tip, I will have to give them a try before I go buying in bulk. I found them for $38 for a dozen gloves.


----------



## outofmytree (May 20, 2009)

dbotos said:


> Sha mo neh!
> 
> (quick and dirty photoshop job) (don't you just love it when the king of pop swings in from another tree to help you out?)
> 
> P.S. I've been wearing an old pair of dirt bike gloves and no that's not me in the pic - just a random one from google image search.



Great job! Man I laughed at that.

Consider yourself repped.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 23, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> I wear cheap rubber faced cotton gloves with the fingers tips cut off. They make you stick to the rope like spiderman.
> 
> I have tried ironclads and a 2 or 3 other "top end"gloves and they are good for a few days then need washing and after they are washed they just plain suck. My cheapies on the other hand, have a stench that will outlast religion but they are still going strong after 6 months of abuse.



Dont do much climbing but I love the same gloves for all my cutting and loading!


----------



## dbotos (May 23, 2009)

tree md said:


> I bought a pair today that is made totally out of bamboo. Roc gloves or something like that. Latex palms and fingers and totally breathable back. Great for Summer!!!



Picked up a pair of those at Walgreens the other day. They're my new favorite gloves. 






http://www.magidglove.com/product.asp?dept_id=296&pf_id=2584


----------



## Tree Pig (May 23, 2009)

I just bought something similar and tried them out on my new climb line (slick still and tough to grip) and wow I have to agree 100%.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 23, 2009)

why the need for gloves when climbing i dont get it my hands are badazz and im only 23 is there somthing im missing here?


----------



## Tree Pig (May 23, 2009)

Mine are pretty leathery but on my new line they still slide like crazy. For me its just the matter of getting a better grip and no wasted energy.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 24, 2009)

nothing grips like a bare hand to me
my mentor would not let us wear gloves when i was a groundie "runnin ropes" because he didnt think they gripped


----------



## Tree Pig (May 24, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> nothing grips like a bare hand to me
> my mentor would not let us wear gloves when i was a groundie "runnin ropes" because he didnt think they gripped



Well I am getting older so I would like to keep my hands at least to a texture were my wife will still let me place them on her for 5 minutes of mind blowing fury. Also now a days with most in this business paying for insurance and workers compensation combined with the fact that you can now find a pair of gloves for anything, anyone working for me on ropes will have gloves on. I will make sure they are appropriate though. I dont need anyone burning 6 layers of skin off their hands then going off on comp..


----------



## outofmytree (May 24, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> nothing grips like a bare hand to me
> my mentor would not let us wear gloves when i was a groundie "runnin ropes" because he didnt think they gripped



Horses for courses mate.

Why not buy a pair of cheap cotton gloves with rubber facing. They should set you back 3 or 4 dollars. Then get your newest climbing line and hip thrust up a tree. If you don't like em then its no great loss. If you do like em then join the club. 

As for your mentor, at some stage, all students must eclipse their teachers otherwise no progress would ever have been made in any industry. Imagine being able to show him a new trick!


----------

